# Pensacola lionfish help



## obdoc (May 1, 2016)

Three buddies and I are pulling my boat over for the lionfish tournament May 14 & 15. We have no idea where to hunt for the little buggers. I'm not asking for anyone's secret spot. I just would appreciate some GPS locations of some spots that really need these invasive buggers removed from. We are all advanced open water certified and dive Nitrox, so depth isn't a huge concern as long as its less than 130'.
Thanks in advance
my email if you want to send any spots there is obdoc63 at m s n dot com


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

pick almost any public wreck and you will find them


----------



## obdoc (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, but is there a site that will list the GPS location of these public wrecks? We are coming from Panama City.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.floridagofishing.com/reefs/nw-reefs-escambia-county.html


----------



## obdoc (May 1, 2016)

Thanks lastcast


----------



## Jlredfish (May 2, 2016)

If you don't mind going deep, Timber Holes or Trysler Grounds are large natural hard bottom areas 110 - 125' deep. They aren't hit much and you can also find slipper lobster which are not regulated. Bridge rubble sites are good if not hit regularly by charters. The wrecks which are regular stops for charters are kept pretty clean. You usually have to go deeper than 80' to find good numbers. 
Let us know where you go and how you do. I made one trip in March and got about 40, two were 17". We made 2 dives and my buddy had bouyancy problems and came up early on the 2nd dive.
PM me if you need additional info. Have a great time.


----------



## obdoc (May 1, 2016)

I think I found some numbers for Timber Holes yesterday in the link lastcast provided. No problem going deep if that's where the lionfish hide. 
Thanks for the ideas, it's greatly appreciated Jlredfish. I've heard that area is overrun by the buggers, so we are coming to help with population control.
That's a huge lionfish! Good eating i'm sure.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Any report?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

We went a few weeks ago they are getting harder to find inside 20 miles


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

TONER said:


> We went a few weeks ago they are getting harder to find inside 20 miles


That's good by me if they were all gone.


----------



## Jlredfish (May 2, 2016)

I agree with Toner. After the last tournament where they brought in over 8100 lion fish, they are harder to find on the public spots. I might try off the Alabama coast next, not as much pressure over there. Toner, have you tried over that way yet?


----------

